# Dutch Colonial Police Revolver



## bule (Feb 11, 2014)

I have been asked to try and identify a 5 round revolver with POLITIE stamped on the left side of the barrel. Being as the gun is in Indonesia it seems safe to assume that this is the colony in which it was used. Unfortunately it has been 'cleaned' and serial numbers or other markings are hard to see. Having tried looking around the web I have been unable to identify it. Hoping someone can help.

Pictures of it are as follows:


----------



## bule (Feb 11, 2014)




----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Harrington & Richardson, I think, much the worse for careless use and no maintenance.
Perhaps .32 S&W caliber. However, it might just as well be a .38 S&W.
The grip is either a modified original "target"-style grip, or a later, non-standard addition.
I bet that its barrel has been cut down by a shade-tree gunsmith, and the front sight replaced.

In one picture, it looks as if you've loaded it.
In the condition it's in, I suggest against shooting it.


----------



## bule (Feb 11, 2014)

Many thanks for your swift reply. Be assured the gun has not been loaded.


----------

